# نبذة عن جهاز X-Ray باللغة العربية



## maarekmaarek (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*جهاز** X-Ray**










**ماهي الأشعة السينية ؟**

**-X-ray**تشابه الأشعة السينية** 
**الضوء المرئي فكليهما مكون من فوتونات تتحرك بشكل موجي حاملة طاقة كهرطيسية**
electromagnetic energy 
**لكن الفرق بين الأشعة السينية و أشعة الضوء المرئي هو مستوى الطاقة للفوتونات و الذي يعبر عنه**
**بطول موجةالأشعة** . wavelength

- **إن العين البشرية حساسة لمجال معين من أطوال الأمواج تتراوح ضمنه الأشعة المرئية ,لكنها غير حساسة للأشعة السينية التي يكون طول** 
**موجتها أقل من الضوء المرئي و بالتالي طاقتها أعلى , كما أنها غير حساسة للأمواج الراديوية** 
**التي تتمتع بطول موجة أكبر من الضوء المرئي و بالتالي طاقة أقل** radio waves
- **إن فوتونات الأشعة السينية كما فوتونات الضوء المرئي تنتج عن حركة* *الإلكترونات في الذرات , حيث تشغل هذه الالكترونات سويات طاقية مختلفة في* *مداراتها حول نواة الذرة , و عندما ينتقل الكترون من مداره إلى مدار ذي* *سوية طاقية أدنى فإنه يحرر طاقة على شكل فوتونات , تتوقف طاقة هذه* *الفوتونات على الفرق بين السويتين الطاقيتين الأولى و الثانية للإلكترون** .
**عندما يصدم الفوتون المنطلق ذرة أخرى تقوم هذه الذرة بامتصاص طاقة هذا* *الفوتون عن طريق نقل الكترون إلى سوية طاقية أعلى . لكي يحدث هذا يجب أن* *تكون السوية الطاقية للفوتون تساوي الفرق بين السويتين الطاقيتين* *للإلكترون** .

**عادة تقوم ذرات نسج الإنسان بامتصاص مختلف فوتونات الضوء المرئي , حيث أن* *السويات الطاقية لفوتونات الضوء المرئي تناسب الفروق المختلفة بين مواضع* *الإلكترونات في ذرات النسج . بينما لا تملك أمواج الراديو الطاقة الكافية* *لنقل الإلكترونات بين السويات الطاقية المختلفة للذرات , و بالتالي هي* *قادرة على اختراق مختلف الأجسام , و كذلك الحال أيضاً في الأشعة السينية* *لكن بفارق وحيد هو أن الأشعة السينية تملك طاقة عالية جداً**. 
**تستطيع الأشعة السينية عندما تسقط على الذرات الصغيرة نسبياً أن تطرد* *الكترون من هذه الذرات , حيث تقوم بعض طاقة فوتون الأشعة السينية بفصل* *الكترون عن ذرته , بينما تقوم الطاقة المتبقية بدفع الإلكترون بعيداً عن* *ذرته فهي غالباً غير قادرة على امتصاص فوتونات الأشعة السينية . بينما* *تقوم الذرات الكبيرة نسبياً بامتصاص فوتون الأشعة السينية لأن هذه الذرات* *تملك فروق طاقية عالية بين مداراتها و تكون هذه الفروق مساوية تقريباً* *لطاقة فوتونات الأشعة السينية** . 
**تتنوع النسج في جسم الإنسان فهي إما مكونة من ذرات صغيرة و بالتالي غير* *قادرة على امتصاص فوتونات الأشعة السينية , أو قد تكون كبيرة كذرات* *الكالسيوم** 
calcium atoms 
. **التي تشكل البنية الأساسية للعظام و بالتالي هي قادرة على امتصاص فوتونات الأشعة السينية**


**خواص الأشعة السينية**: **

**: **الخواص الفيزيائية**
**1- **تنتشر بخط مستقيم وبسرعة 300 ألف كم/ ثا**.
2- **تتناسب شدة الأشعة عكساً مع مربع المسافة**. 
3- **لا تحمل شحنة كهربائية وليس لها كتلة ولا تتأثر بالمجال الكهربائي أو المغناطيسي**.
4- **الأشعة السينية المنتجة بفرق كمون منخفض تكون طويلة الموجة وبالتالي قليلة النفوذ وتسمى بالأشعة الرخوة. أما الأشعة القاسية فهي** 
**قصيرة الموجة وشديدة النفوذ وتنتج بفرق كمون عالي** 
**
**الخواص الكيميائية**
**
1- **يمكن أن توهج بعض الأجسام**.
2- **تؤثر في المركبات الكيميائية وتساعد في إرجاعها وخاصة زمرة هالوجين الفضة**.
3- **يمكن أن تشرد الغازات وتجعلها ناقلة للتيار الكهربائي**.**


**المبدأ المبسط لجهاز الأشعة السينية بشكل عام* *

**إن الجزء الأساسي في هذا الجهاز هو أنبوب الأشعة السينية الزجاجي و المفرغ من الهواء , و الحاوي على مهبط** 
**هو عبارة عن خيط معدني رفيع يتم تسخينه بواسطة عبور تيار كهربائي فيه , حيث** cathode 
anode **تقوم هذه الحرارة بطرد إلكترون من سطح المهبط . بينما يكون المصعد** 
.tungsten **المشحون إيجاباً عبارة عن قرص مسطح من التنغستين**
**







**يطبق فرق توتر عالي بين المصعد و* *المهبط الهدف منه إكساب الإلكترونات المنتزعة من المهبط سرعة عالية باتجاه* *المصعد , عندما يصدم إلكترون ذرة تنغستين موجودة على المصعد يقوم بتحرير* *الكترون ذي سوية طاقية منخفضة من هذه الذرة , و يحل محل هذا الإلكترون* *إلكترون آخر من نفس الذرة لكنه يتمتع بسوية طاقية أعلى , لينتج عن هذه* *العملية تحرر الطاقة الزائدة على شكل فوتون بسوية طاقية عالية , هو فوتون* *الأشعة السينية** .

**كما و يمكن للإلكترونات الحرة أن تولد فوتونات دون أن تصدم الذرات , حيث* *يمكن أن تقوم أنوية الذرات بجذب الإلكترونات المسرعة حيث تسبب تباطؤ لهذه* *الإلكترونات و تغيير مساراتها , و بالتالي يصدر الإلكترون عند هذه الحالة* *الفائض من طاقته على شكل فوتونات للأشعة السينية** .
**ينتج عن تصادم الإلكترونات بالمصعد حرارة عالية لذلك يستخدم محرك لتدوير المصعد و حمايته من الإنصهار** .
**تحاط البنية الداخلية لأنبوب الأشعة السينية بغلاف رصاصي ثخين يمنع تشتت* *الأشعة السينية في مختلف الإتجاهات , و يحوي هذا الغلاف على نافذة صغيرة* *تسمح لفوتونات الأشعة السينية بأن تخرج على شكل حزمة ضيقة تعبر سلسلة من* *الفلاتر** filters 
**قبل سقوطها على جسم المريض** 
**توجد على الجانب الآخر من جسم المريض كاميرا الأشعة السينية** X-ray camera 
**التي تستخدم نفس تكنولوجيا الأفلام المستخدمة في**
**الكاميرا العادية , لكن الفرق هنا أن من سيحرض التفاعلات الكيميائية على* *الفيلم هي الأشعة السينية و ليس الضوء المرئي , أما في جهاز الــ** Digital X-Ray
.CCD **الذي سنتحدث عنه لاحقاً فيستخدم عوضاً عن الأفلام عنصر تحسس الكتروني** 
**تظهر مناطق الفيلم التي تعرضت لكميات كبيرة من الأشعة عاتمة اللون , بينما* *تظهر المناطق التي كانت أقل عرضة للأشعة أقل عتوماً , و هذا ما يفسر أن* *العظام تظهر على الفيلم بيضاء كونها امتصت الأشعة الساقطة عليها و بالتالي* *لم تصل الأشعة إلى الفيلم , بينما تظهر النسج الطرية سوداء أو رمادية* *لأنها لم تمتص الأشعة و بالتالي وصلت كميات أكبر من هذه الأشعة إلى الفيلم** .**


**نظام الــ** Digital X-Ray **






**إن جهاز ال** Digital X-Ray**ــ** 
**يختلف عن أجهزة الأشعة السينية التقليدية بنظام التقاط الصورة و معالجتها** , **فهذه الأجهزة لا تحتوي على أفلام تقليدية بل تحتوي على قسم إظهار* *الكتروني يتألف بشكل رئيسي من عنصر يسمى** CCD **أو** Charge Couple Device 
**و هو عبارة عن مصفوفة ذات عدد كبير من العناصر الحساسة للضوء عمقها حوالي 30 مايكروفولت و يصل مستوى دقتها إلى** 
1024X 1024 Pixel .

**ـ**CCD**يقوم العنصر ال** 
**بتحويل فوتونات الأشعة السينية الساقطة* *عليها إلى إشارة كهربائية حيث تولد هذه الفوتونات شحنة كهربائية على كل* *عنصر من عناصر المصفوفة حسب طاقة الفوتون , ثم تعالج هذه الإشارة بوساطة* *الحاسب من أجل الحصول على صورة تعرض على شاشة المراقبة** .
**يعتبر هذا العنصر حجر الأساس في التصوير الرقمي , سواء أكان هذا التصوير بوساطة كاميرات عادية أو تصوير طبي**

**عنصر ال** CCD**





**يتميز جهاز الأشعة السينية الرقمي عن التقليدي بأمور منها** :**

**1- **تحسين المقارنة بين النسج الكثيفة و الغير كثيفة** .
2- **حصول أسرع على الصورة** .
3- **إمكانية تخزين الصور**.
4- **إمكانية تعديل الصور بهدف زيادة دقتها للكشف عن السرطانات** .
5- **إمكانية نقل الصور بسهولة إلى أماكن بعيدة بوساطة شبكة الانترنت بهدف استشارة الأطباء في أماكن بعيدة** .

**لكن من سيئات الفحص الرقمي هو ارتفاع كلفته مقارنة بالفحص التقليدي** .** 

**أنواع جهاز ال**X-ray**

**1-**جهاز ال**c-arm **ــ**
**الذي يستطيع الدوران حول المريض للحصول على الزاوية المطلوبة من الصورة**






**

2-**جهاز الـ** x-ray 
**النقال**mobile x-ray 
**الذي يمكن نقله الى مكان المريض في حال وجود صعوبات في نقل المريض إلى غرفة جهاز الأشعة السينية**







**أضرار الأشعة السينية** :**

**مشكلة الأشعة السينية أنها أشعة* *مؤينة , فعندما تصدم الأشعة العادية ذرة ما فإنها غير قادرة على إحداث* *تغييرات في هذه الذرة , لكن عندما تصدم الأشعة السينية الذرة فإنها تسبب* *طرد إلكترون من هذه الذرة و تحولها إلى شاردة , أي ذرة مشحونة كهربائياً** . **تسبب هذه الشحنة تفاعلات كيميائية غير طبيعية داخل الخلايا** .
**كما أنها يمكن أن تسبب كسر لسلاسل الحموض النووية** DNA Chains
**و هذا ما يسبب موت هذه السلاسل المتضررة أو إصابتها بطفرات , و هذا ما* *يجعل الخلايا مسرطنة و يمكن أن ينتشر هذا السرطان خلال الجسم . و إذا* *أصابت هذه الطفرات النطاف أو البيضة عند الأنثى فإن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى وجود* *عيوب في الأجنة . لذلك يستخدم الأطباء الأشعة السينية باقتصاد هذه الأيام** .
**لكن رغم هذه المخاطر , يبقى المسح بوساطة الأشعة السينية الخيار الأكثر* *أمناً من العمل الجراحي المباشر , كما أنه من المؤكد أن جهاز الأشعة* *السينية من أكثر الإختراعات أهمية في عصرنا الحاضر**
*
*منقوووووووووووول*
*.*​


----------



## maarekmaarek (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا تـــعــلــيـــق*


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد الكربلائي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

مشكور على المعلومات والجهد


----------



## blackhorse (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا كريم وقلت لك في احدى مشاركاتي لا تنتظر منهم الرد واسعى لثواب الخالق


----------



## المنتصر بالله حسن (3 يناير 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور ياهندســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## loveeee83 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور ياعزيزي علي هالمجهودات الجبارة


----------



## وليد نماء (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مسكور 
يا اخي


----------



## hamed saeed (13 مارس 2013)

*جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
*


----------



## ahmadba (18 مارس 2013)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## laser2art (17 مايو 2013)

*جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك *


----------

